# Calpe winds



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick one to let you know that the new site in Calpe is at the moment being hit by severe winds. Many prople have lost their awnings and a lot of other stuff. I am lucky no damage as yet but the winds are continuing. Will let you know later how things are gointg with some pictures.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

flyboy said:


> Just a quick one to let you know that the new site in Calpe is at the moment being hit by severe winds. Many prople have lost their awnings and a lot of other stuff. I am lucky no damage as yet but the winds are continuing. Will let you know later how things are gointg with some pictures.


Hi flyboy
Very windy at Peniscola too. 8O 
Regards Catherine


----------



## TonyF (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi - I live near Pego - inland from Denia - we've had one hell of a night - went outside in the daylight this morning to find roof tiles everywhere - but now the wind is subsiding slightly (around 30 - 35 knot gusts - its 17c and the sun is out!

Not bad for January!!

My Spanish neighbours all say this has been the coldest winter in memory!

Hope everyone else is OK

Tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Very windy here just outside Valencia,Just heard on the news 1 million people in SW France are without electric


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

It is one of the things to be aware of whilst motorhoming.

Definitely need a way to keep an eye on what the weather forecast is.
Either by TV if you have it or by internet.

Last year we did get caught up in very severe wind. I can tell you
it was quite scary until we finally got off the road and found a safe
place to hole up for two days and two nights.

This is a link showing some of the current problems around
south of France and Northern Spain

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7848719.stm


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

we are at Altura on the Agarve sun has came out wind has gone so its quite nice it was wet during the night though not to windy....Good place for wifi though...

Val & alan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Latest news re Spain.
4 Children died when a sports stadium roof collapsed during high winds in Barcelona.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Gale force winds here today at Camping Marjal. tree branches knocking on RV roof, but no damage. Very warm yesterday although no sun. Sat outside last night at 11pm in a T shirt at a party.

Winds now abated and temp dropping by the hour. Scary driving conditions today avoiding rolling tumbleweed the size of 4x4s. Wish I had had my camera.

Ian


----------

